# Miscellaneous Herp Interests > Invertebrates >  pics of my Ts

## recycling goddess

okay, so i thought i'd share my Ts with you all.  :Smile:  

here goes:

my d. fasciatus aka poncho
 

n. chromatus right after a moult aka maximus
 

p. metallica aka royal
 

my GBB aka skittles
 

my a. versi aka BB or big blue
 

and my largest T - she's about 4-5" brachy boehmei aka caramelo
 

i also have an OBT sling 1" aka bullet, a. avic 2-3" aka bonbon, b. smithi 1" aka jones and b. vagans 1" aka vegan.

----------


## ErikH

Very impressive collection you have there!  They are beautiful!

----------


## recycling goddess

unfortunately i don't really have nice photos of them yet... still new to keeping them and i try not to bother them too much. late a night though, with a small flashlight... it's great to sneak up on them and get a great peak at their beauty!

----------


## Mina

They are lovely!!!!   I have 19 of them myself, yes I will post pictures as soon as time permits.  (I have a boehmei too, but mine is only an inch right now.   I hope she gets that pretty)

----------


## recycling goddess

oh she will. i haven't seen one yet that isn't as gorgeous. and mine is always out. loves to display... so it's nice, when people come over, they see this nice sized T sitting on the side of her enclosure  :Very Happy:

----------


## jglass38

Umm yeah..I have to draw the line somewhere.  No spiders for me!  Just out of curiousity, what is the attraction?

----------


## recycling goddess

honestly, for me it's getting over the fear AND the beautiful colours of them. have you ever actually seen many of these guys? check out this guys site... 

http://www.neoscales.com/myalbum/

and he does a lot of photos for this site:

http://botarby8s.com/pricelist.html
if you click on the thumbnail, it'll show you a larger version of the T. 

see how gorgeous they are! i know you want one or 12 or 52... feeeeeed the addiction!!!

----------


## jglass38

Great pics!  But no, don't need any...  :Smile:

----------


## recycling goddess

oh come on... you responded too quick... you couldn't have taken the time to click on them all and droooooool. 

here check out this one: it's a pokie metallica... i have a sling of this one... how gorgeous is that?

http://venomlist.com/forums/index.ph...8&hl=neoscales
scroll down and see the second photo lower down in the thread!

here's some great photos as well:

http://www.whatsyournightmare.com/tarantulas.html


now, what makes you think i'm addicted? just cause i'm spending all this time searching for gorgeous picks of these Ts.... *wanders off drooling on self*

----------


## jglass38

You keep up with that mission of converting people.  Your powers of persuasion just won't work on me!  I like looking at pictures of Polar Bears as well, but I don't want one sitting in my recliner when I get home drinking my beer! Some things are meant to be enjoyed in pictures or seen at the zoo.

----------


## Melicious

For someone who's not as fond of spiders as I am, I do have to tell you that they're absolutely beautiful.  I may end up having to get one now.  O_O

----------


## recycling goddess

well andrew posted pics of his OBT on here in january... and started my addiction. they are just so beautiful  :Smile:  and simple simple simple to care for. 

 :Very Happy:  welcome to the addiction!

----------


## JLC

> You keep up with that mission of converting people. Your powers of persuasion just won't work on me! I like looking at pictures of Polar Bears as well, but I don't want one sitting in my recliner when I get home drinking my beer! Some things are meant to be enjoyed in pictures or seen at the zoo.


Jamie, I feel the same way you do about T's and other spiders and arachnids.  Looking at pictures is fine...admiring them in the zoo is fine.  I always study them closely at herp shows and even held one once, to work on overcoming my fear of them.  But I don't really want any in my house, nor do I quite understand why anyone else would either. 

Trouble is...my husband feels the _exact_ same way about snakes.  He can look at pictures or see them at a zoo and admire the "engineering" that goes into making a snake such a unique animal.  And I'll bet he even sees the beauty in them, although he'd never admit it.  But he doesn't understand why I want(need??) to collect, keep, raise, breed them.  The thought of having a houseful of snakes makes him just as uncomfortable as the thought of having a houseful of T's would make me.  

That perspective makes it a lot easier for me to accept and respect my husband's point of view about snakes....even while I'm praying and hoping he does eventually come to accept and enjoy them more like I do.

----------


## recycling goddess

i agree with you both... it can be hard to grasp why people 'want/collect/admire' the stuff they do... but what i love the most... is tolerance!

when people are tolerant of my tatoos, my Ts, my snakes, my frogs, my lizards, my husband, my spirituality, etc etc etc i find myself reflecting that tolerance back to others... 

ah isn't it a wonderful addiction... whatever critter it is you are addicted to LOL

----------


## jglass38

> Jamie, I feel the same way you do about T's and other spiders and arachnids.  Looking at pictures is fine...admiring them in the zoo is fine.  I always study them closely at herp shows and even held one once, to work on overcoming my fear of them.  But I don't really want any in my house, nor do I quite understand why anyone else would either. 
> 
> Trouble is...my husband feels the _exact_ same way about snakes.  He can look at pictures or see them at a zoo and admire the "engineering" that goes into making a snake such a unique animal.  And I'll bet he even sees the beauty in them, although he'd never admit it.  But he doesn't understand why I want(need??) to collect, keep, raise, breed them.  The thought of having a houseful of snakes makes him just as uncomfortable as the thought of having a houseful of T's would make me.  
> 
> That perspective makes it a lot easier for me to accept and respect my husband's point of view about snakes....even while I'm praying and hoping he does eventually come to accept and enjoy them more like I do.


Absolutely. Everyone has their own things that they love and hate. Just don't bring the snakes to bed with you and im sure he'll be fine!  :Smile:

----------


## recycling goddess

hahahahahahaha

----------


## jglass38

My fiance doesnt mind having the snakes in bed.  I have come home before and found her napping with our big BCI.  She said it was all innocent, she still loved me, and it would never happen again so it was ok  :Smile:

----------


## recycling goddess

:sploosh: 



 :sploosh: 




 :sploosh:

----------


## cassandra

> My fiance doesnt mind having the snakes in bed.  I have come home before and found her napping with our big BCI.  She said it was all innocent, she still loved me, and it would never happen again so it was ok


You are just twisted... :Rolleyes2:

----------


## jglass38

> You are just twisted...


Mental illness runs in the family  :Taz:

----------


## Shelby

I'm jealous.. you have a gooty ornamental.  :Sad:  I haven't even spent that much on one snake, let alone a spider!

Lovely Ts though.  :Smile:  I have five now.

----------


## recycling goddess

ya i spoiled myself!

----------


## Smulkin

Beauty gooty and Green bottle Booty!

Very nice roundup there!

----------


## recycling goddess

hmmm, perhaps i need to spoil myself with another snake then...

i love your rhyme smulkin!

----------


## Schlyne

Nice T's.  I'm waiting for the price to drop on the P. mettalica myself.

I need to sell some of my T's acutally. I'm trying to streamline my inverts a bit.

----------


## recycling goddess

well they've dropped from $500 up here in canada last year to a mere $375 now...  :Wink:  i just got mine a couple weeks ago at the lower price! from david avery www.averyexotics.com

----------


## Shelby

Ooh.. what're you selling Schlyne? I could be tempted..

----------


## ErikH

I definitely want to see more pics of that p. metallica when it gets bigger....


Pics are probably all I'll ever have.  If I ever spent $350 or more on a T.  my wife would probably kill me in my sleep!

----------


## jglass38

Metallica?  Hmm...

----------


## recycling goddess

> oh come on... you responded too quick... you couldn't have taken the time to click on them all and droooooool. 
> 
> here check out this one: it's a pokie metallica... i have a sling of this one... how gorgeous is that?
> 
> http://venomlist.com/forums/index.ph...8&hl=neoscales
> scroll down and see the second photo lower down in the thread!


yaaaaa... i gave you a link to a metallica aka gooty on page one of this thread and you said, "no thanks" LOL

----------


## jglass38

I looked!  Where do the names come from?

----------


## sweety314

FD wants one (which was sooooooo surprising to me!) but she wanted a pet she could hold fairly frequently too. So, no T. That' one reason she chose and got her own snake in Kishnah.


She's happy, gets to handle Kish and all is good.  :Smile: 

They're pretty, I've held one, but I'd never own one...esp. at $375 a pop. I can think of more enjoyable things to get w/my money....Like more SNAKES!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 


hee hee hee

----------


## recycling goddess

well i'm pretty sure you haven't held a metallica... but another T of a more docile nature! metallicas are fast and their bite isn't pleasant at all so i'd never want to hold it.  :Razz: 

i don't know where they get the names from... some are describing the T like OBT for instance,... it's actually a p. murinus but it's common name is OBT or orange bitey thing. it's very aggressive and fast. 

now that being said, if you are careful and 'on the ball' when you are feeding etc. you don't have much to worry about. keeping 'catching equipment' close at hand (something to plop on top of them if they escape) and i use my paint brush a lot. when i open their enclosure, if they are close to the top i just gently brush their legs and they move to the bottom... usually running into their hide - as they don't really want to deal with you anymore than you want to deal with them LOL

but to look at.... oh man, they are soooo gorgeous. seeing them eat is cool. moulting is an amazing process and seeing their colours change with each moult, seeing what they are becoming - it's a gift to the senses!

 :Wink:  AND it gives me the opportunity to show people their beauty and assist them to overcome their fears by understanding them better. 

we specifically choose our Ts as to their colours and the morphing they do from sling to juvie to adult (sling is a baby T)

----------


## iceman25

Very nice collection!  :Smile:

----------


## Schlyne

> Ooh.. what're you selling Schlyne? I could be tempted..


I haven't had time to sit down and post a complete list yet...but

Flat Rock Scorpions 0.0.2 (probably both female, H. trog...) $35 each, $60 for both
0.0.1 Scorpio marus $15 (about a 2" long gold looking little scorp. fierce little thing, thinks it's 10 feet tall  :Smile: 
2.0.0 N. chromatus (3 to 3.5") $10 each (price negotiable)

and probably some others that I can't think of right now.  Unforunatley, a lot of my larger stuff right now is immature males, which have been promised to various dealers.  No signs of P. cambridgei babies or P. irmina babies yet, if I get some, they will be for sale.  My cobalt blue eggsack was a dud, so no babies for sale there.

oh yeah, B. dubia roaches.  $60 for 100, which includes shipping (which you may not need, but that's the price I set for the last group I sold).

I might sell some more of the scorpions.  I have what may be a pair of Centruroides sp "brazil" scorps, an Opistophthalmus glabrifrons (Red Cape Scorpion), Tityus bahensis (warning, really really hot species from south america), and B. jacksoni which I haven't decided on prices or if I really really want to sell them (but you can make me an offer if you're interested on any of those).

And I have to get feeder rats, so I will be at the swap this sunday.

----------


## Shelby

I'm going to the swap on Sunday too, with some friends from work.

If you ever have some cobalt blue babies, I'm interested! Pet hole or not, I just can't get over the look of H. lividum. P. irminia is one of my favorites too. I understand this is an aggressive species as well? I'm getting a little more experienced that way.. I moved my threat posturing N. chromatus to a new enclosure last week and didn't even get haired.  :Razz:

----------


## Schlyne

P. irmina is a more aggressive species, but it's not something I've ever had a problem with.  At this stage of the game, Avic's are slooow to me.  I've gotten used to working with the faster stuff, I think.

----------


## recycling goddess

my little n. chromatus only comes out at night - i really love the striping on his legs... such a cutie!

----------


## recycling goddess

i find having my little paint brush handy when i'm working with my pokie... takes care of everything so far. she just moves away for me. of course... i'm knockin' on wood...

----------


## Shelby

I love pokies, but everyone says I shouldn't get one because they're aggressive and the bite is dangerous. But.. they are so gorgeous, I really would like to try one.

----------


## recycling goddess

well that made us hesitate as well... but i have a friend who has a few of them and honestly, they run rather than strike... esp once they've set up a web area... so unless you are careless... it's pretty safe. 

no different than with anything... respect, caution and care.  :Smile:

----------


## Shelby

Yeah I agree. The gooty ornamental is my favorite T of all, but I can't afford one right now. Someday.  :Smile:

----------


## recycling goddess

hey, if mine ever has babies... you can have one!!!

----------


## Shelby

Sounds like a deal.  :Wink:

----------


## ErikH

I would like to have a pokie someday.  I also would like a p. murinus, but I want experience with aggressive NW species before I collect any OW.

----------


## recycling goddess

ya my p. murinus (aka OBT) was a little (okay a lot) overwhelming when i first got him... but once he made a web/hide it's been simple to care for him. of course, he IS a sling... nothing to fear but fear itself at this point LOL  :Razz:

----------


## Schlyne

It may only be my experience, but I moved up to Psalmopoeus first before I got a pokie.  I've never seen the Psalmopoeus sp I have get really aggresive (I have all the ones available in the hobby).  I have one threat pose picture, and that was when I distrubed a male not long after he had molted.  (I was trying to get pictures of his modified palps).  Frankly he didn't try to bolt and strike either.

A good OW starter is usually one of the "horned baboons".  They're hardy, appealing, terristrial, and "not psychotic".  I find that it's much easier to deal with an agressive species if it doesn't have the ability to run straight up.  I have an OBT sling now, but so far it hasn't been a huge panic filled thing.  (Of course, I've owned an H. maculata and pokies for many months before I bought an OBT.)  You should get plenty of experience with the N. chromatus as an agressive NW species  :Smile:   In fact, I think most of my OW sp would rather run than throw threat poses...the chromatus will throw threat poses if slightly provoked, instead of running.

----------


## ErikH

Thanks for the advice.  My plan is to get something a little quicker like an avic or a GBB or something before I go with the more defensive NW species.  I did plan on one of the horned baboons for my first OW, but that will be further down the line.

----------


## Shelby

Cool Schlyne.. your advice is very valuable. The chromatus is full of fire. Look at her wrong and she's standing with four legs up in the air and her fangs showing off.

Would you think a cobalt blue would be a reasonable step up from NW species? I just love those spiders, so beautiful.

----------


## ErikH

Cobalt Blues are beautiful.  I saw one the last time I was at Lee Watson's.  Aren't they supposed to be kind of a pet hole though?

----------


## recycling goddess

yes they are! a very aggressive pet hole LOL

----------


## Shelby

True true.. but a BEAUTIFUL aggressive pet hole. I was very close to buying one at the swap today, but I got a snake instead.  :Smile:

----------


## recycling goddess

oooh whatchaget?

the swap? you have a weekly reptile swap?

----------


## Shelby

Lee Watson's reptile swap is twice a month.. it rocks! www.reptileswap.com you can see my thread in 'Morelia' showing off my new baby. (if you didn't see it already)

----------


## Schlyne

> True true.. but a BEAUTIFUL aggressive pet hole. I was very close to buying one at the swap today, but I got a snake instead.


Surprisingly, I seem to have developed an affection for the pet holes.  I have several haplolema's and a king baboon in my collection.

----------


## ErikH

A king baboon is definitely something I would like to aquire in the future.

----------


## recycling goddess

i'm hoping to get another a. geroldi... they are so beautiful and mine died. 

otherwise, i think i may get some more pokies... they are just so gorgeous and display so beautifully!

----------


## Shelby

I would love a pokie.. they don't hide? I'm surprised at how reclusive my A. versicolor is.. I haven't seen her in weeks!

----------


## recycling goddess

my avics web up so much, it can be hard to see them. my pokie has barely any web and the pics i've seen of them (on venomlist) have shown them without webbing as well. 

but i'm by no means someone who holds a lot of knowledge - still very new to Ts myself.  :Razz:

----------


## Shelby

Yeah my avic has a solid mass of web under her cork bark. It's pretty impressive.. but I want to see my pretty green and orange spider!

----------


## Schlyne

Almost all of my pokies are pretty visible.  The only one that is the least visible is the P. subfusca, and it's still a pretty small sling.  RIght now, I don't have any any adults set up in permanent homes though, so they may hide a lot more as they graduated to a hollow tube hide.

----------


## ErikH

Just ordered an a. geniculata sling today.  Can't wait!

----------


## recycling goddess

who from?

and congrats!!!

----------


## Shelby

Oh very pretty spider, those are. My friend has a monster sized female A. geniculata.

----------


## Schlyne

> Just ordered an a. geniculata sling today.  Can't wait!


congrats!  genic's are fun to raise from slings, since they are eating machines  :Smile:

----------


## ErikH

Thanks!  I ordered it from Krazy8's.  I figured a sling would be more fun to raise since they're supposed to be such big eaters.

----------


## recycling goddess

slings are way more fun to raise, as you watch them moult from one size to the next. i find it amazing how much they can grow in one moult!

----------


## ErikH

My a. geniculata sling is due to arrive tomorrow.  It will be interesting to see the difference in growth rate between it and my g. aureostriata sling.

----------

